# where can i sell an english car



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

anyone know where i can sell my jag in greece. it is an english plate car. I know you've got a 6month limit but its only been here 1 week.


----------



## Nick D (Nov 23, 2011)

qwertyalex said:


> anyone know where i can sell my jag in greece. it is an english plate car. I know you've got a 6month limit but its only been here 1 week.


Hi, in reality only to a fellow expat who would like to drive it home before insurance and MOT expire. It is unlikely a Greek would be ineterested as the duties for him to import and register would be excessive on a car of this type. There is also a move towards smaller cars in Greece as road tax is tiered according to engine size. Also, cars are registered with income tax autorities and you'd need a high declared income to be able to own a Jag. Therefore perhaps your best idea would be to offer it around the expat community at a good price. It would be a nice drive back to UK in a Jaguar!

Good luck

Nickos


----------



## qwertyalex (Oct 6, 2011)

I agree there. But i tried to list it on this forum and the thread was removed as advertising not allowed. Strangely since then several greeks have asked me how much. Apparently in GReece cars of this type (4litre) are rare and 3 times as much to buy. Seems some people are willing to take the risk. One English friend of mine has 2 mercs (3litre plus) and had them for a number of years without tax and never had a problem. He even managed to sell a rolls royce to a Greek and make money from it. When the police stopped him once he just blagged it and said he'd not kept his ferry tickets. 
Each to their own I guess.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

*selling a car*

Online

is a good site for selling cars......(its FREE)


----------

